# Solved: The Properties for this item are not available



## PaiaDave (Mar 5, 2010)

I have Windows 7 32bit. This problem just showed up about one month ago. I have been running Win7 for two and a half months. When I start the computer and the computer finishes booting, the desktop has a small error window open with a message in the box saying: The properties for this item are not available. I don't know where to start to find the problem. In the upper left corner of the box it does say Desktop. I tried booting to safe mode and the error message is not there. I have a picture of the box captured by using the snipping tool. I can't get any information on the box by right or left clicking it. What should I try next to to stop this box from appearing? If I click ok the box goes away and as far as I can tell everything is fine. Also, I did a sfc /scannow and the report was all file accounted for. I have been reviewing logs but so far I have not found the error message listed. This message appears evertime I start or reboot the computer. No other times.
Here is a picture of the message box:

http://cid-7635f8c3073be041.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/ErrorMessage/Capture.JPG

Any suggestions to get rid of this message would be wonderful.


----------



## djmnyc (Mar 18, 2010)

I actually have the same exact problem. I've had it for probably two months now, and I haven't been able to find anything on it. The laptop works perfectly fine after I dismiss the window, but it's just an annoyance to have the window pop up everytime I boot the pc.

Were you able to resolve the problem?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## PaiaDave (Mar 5, 2010)

I did find my problem. A guy over at freepctech.com suggested I check my startup folder and there it was. A leftover folder from removing a program. My startup was at C:\Users\David\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
I hope you find it.


----------



## djmnyc (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave!

That was it. Problem solved.


----------

